# Leg weakness from Grave's diagnosis



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I posted my intro in the newbie section, as I have a new Grave's diagnosis. I recently had bloodwork and I am waiting for lab results which I'll post. My question is related to thyrotoxicosis and leg weakness. I've had hip flexor weakness for some time now which I did not attribut to hyperT. Now I find that I have severe aching pain behind my knee after sitting, and wasn't sure if it could be related. I don't have any other chronic pain syndrome. My doc has been focussing on trying to deal with my other symptoms, which are more medically pressing, but this is so uncomfortable.
Has anyone else delt with this?
Thanks for any advice.
Lori


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Hi all,
> I posted my intro in the newbie section, as I have a new Grave's diagnosis. I recently had bloodwork and I am waiting for lab results which I'll post. My question is related to thyrotoxicosis and leg weakness. I've had hip flexor weakness for some time now which I did not attribut to hyperT. Now I find that I have severe aching pain behind my knee after sitting, and wasn't sure if it could be related. I don't have any other chronic pain syndrome. My doc has been focussing on trying to deal with my other symptoms, which are more medically pressing, but this is so uncomfortable.
> Has anyone else delt with this?
> Thanks for any advice.
> Lori


Yes indeed......................

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Also, if you are on statins, and Quinalones, anti-depressants and some other meds, you can experience severe tendonitis and even tendon rupture from depletion of CoQ10 caused by the substances listed.

Sure hope you feel better and soon!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Muscle weakness, pain and fine tremors here when I was hyper. I still don't have much muscle mass after fighting to keep my Graves under control before the thyroidectomy. The pain and tremors have pretty well subsided however, thank goodness.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. My doc told me that the muscle weakness was likely from the Grave's, but no one had any suggestions when I started talking about pain behind my knee. It is so uncomfortable and nothing I've tried to do has offered any relief. I don't take any other meds other than the tapazole and don't have a history of depression. This actually started before taking the tapazole, so I can't blame it on anything specific. I'm reluctant to go back to the doctor, lest I be labelled with depression or anxiety or one of those other things that they like to call women when they can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

needanswers said:


> Thank you so much. My doc told me that the muscle weakness was likely from the Grave's, but no one had any suggestions when I started talking about pain behind my knee. It is so uncomfortable and nothing I've tried to do has offered any relief. I don't take any other meds other than the tapazole and don't have a history of depression. This actually started before taking the tapazole, so I can't blame it on anything specific. I'm reluctant to go back to the doctor, lest I be labelled with depression or anxiety or one of those other things that they like to call women when they can't figure out what's wrong.


For whatever it's worth, I've also suffered terribly with pain behind both my knees. I also have experienced severe pain with what I call non-exercise related shin splints in both legs and pain in both calves and my upper arm muscles.

I'm currently app. three months into starting over with Synthroid and I've said since making this change that I thought the muscle pain began when I switched from Armour. My only test results looked good to me but my doctor had me slightly lower my 137 mcg dose of Synthroid. I won't have my next round of tests until the end of June.

I have gotten a lot of relief using CoQ10. The relief in my arm muscles was overnight - the relief from the shin splints was overnight - the pain behind my knees (aggravated by my desk chair) is still somewhat of a concern but better.

I'm not having any thyroid symptoms that I'm conscious of - if I can get past the lingering leg pain I think I'll be in pretty good shape. I have no depression (I actually feel quite content and happy) and no anxiety. Sitting aggravates the pain behind my knees though, whether I'm sitting here, sitting anywhere else, driving/riding - when I stand up my legs feel weak and painful for a few minutes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Thank you so much. My doc told me that the muscle weakness was likely from the Grave's, but no one had any suggestions when I started talking about pain behind my knee. It is so uncomfortable and nothing I've tried to do has offered any relief. I don't take any other meds other than the tapazole and don't have a history of depression. This actually started before taking the tapazole, so I can't blame it on anything specific. I'm reluctant to go back to the doctor, lest I be labelled with depression or anxiety or one of those other things that they like to call women when they can't figure out what's wrong.


When I was hyper and on Tapazole my muscle pain was severe.

My muscle pain did not go away until after my thyroid was removed and I went onto replacement.

I always felt the Tapazole had a big part in my muscle pain.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thank you. I can't blame it on the tapazole b/c it started before. I'm suspecting that it has to do with muscle weakness putting some kind of strain on another part of the leg, but not sure.


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Interestingly, before I noticed a new nodule had developed I too have had what feels like hip flexor pain. Where exactly is the pain located? Mine is above my hips, more muscular with some lower back pain as well, hell to get up in the morning....Have to stretch, tweak for a few hours then somewhat better through out the day, then bam... starts again at night. Also, have had unexplainable knee pain for 5 months. Terrible time bending. Any thoughts?
Blessings..


----------

